# flank pain - the icd-9 code for flank pain



## ladiesnoopy

the icd-9 code for flank pain is 789.0 5th digit needed.  my doctor wants to argue that the flank is not part of the abdomin so therefore should not be coded as abdominal pain as the 789.0 suggests.  So, how should i explain this so that the doctor understands that we realize what the definition of flank is however per the code books it is related to the abdomin.


----------



## ASH527

*flank pain*

what about dx code 789.09


----------



## ladiesnoopy

we end up using 789.09 but she still says that the flank is not part of the abdomin.


----------



## jgf-CPC

Show your Dr. the copy of your coding book and see if he wants to disagree with the AMA!!!!


----------



## ladiesnoopy

Did that as well, she still disagrees!!  I need to show her my cpc training books that shows that different quadrants I guess.  Thanks for the replys!


----------

